# How to make Concrete Rocks, walls etc.?



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

I remember an article once and have seen the finished products in videos. One metthod was to use alluminum foil in the ground for the mold. Then stand up and place where needed, finished with an acrylic wash or concrete dye for color. 
I would like more detail at to what type concrete mix to use if I have no mixer? Drill mixer in bucket maybe....
How to fasten in position so it can be backfilled?
What is the BEST weathering process? remember I am using lots of grey limestone too...


thanks!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are a couple of links that might be of help.

Mountains, Bridges and trestles[/b]

mountain/tunnel finally finished[/b]

FAKE ROCKS/PAINT OR DYE[/b]

burlap/cement to wire[/b]

aluminum foil over cement[/b]


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Biblegrove i have sent you a message read it and email me back when you get achance


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Pete, I look forward to speaking to you. 
I read most of the threads about you experimentations with this topic but did not see any end results. 
Can you post some pics please?


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Go to the" block or rock" in this forum and go down to about the middle and see Denrays comments those are wall poured on a table and then stood up and fastened in place. 
Dennis


----------

